# NYC Herf



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok I think its time I came out of Hiding :tu

Time to rally up the troops and get a NYC Herf going..Merchants anyone?

Fridays work best for me.. Lets set a date for the end of Jan or early Feb.

Dux/Doug


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll watch this thread. Like always can't commit until last minute!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thinking about moving to another state where they have more Herf's. 

But we will see. Count me in.:tu


Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

No more committing from my doubt I will be able to make it the end of jan or feb. Maybe in the summer.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm always around!


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Can't do fridays. If its on the weekend though count me in.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Well rploaded be invited? haha


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I can do a Sat Herf @ merchants...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

King James said:


> Well rploaded be invited? haha


Rp who??


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Rp who??


I think he's referring to Ron Paul... Loaded, that is.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I think he's referring to Ron Paul... Loaded, that is.


No, I'm referring to that sorry SOB that stole my DVD and shit stirred all over this board... but I think you knew that :ss


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> I can do a Sat Herf @ merchants...


So lets pick a date?:ss

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

How About Feb 9th? Friday 6pm @ Merchants


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Dux said:


> I can do a Sat Herf @ merchants...


:tpd: :tu


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> How About Feb 9th? Friday 6pm @ Merchants


:tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i'd love to, but can't afford the gas, the cover, the toll, the bill, etc, etc:hn
i'll be there in spirit


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Dux said:


> How About Feb 9th? Friday 6pm @ Merchants


Sorry. I'll be in Florida for the MMHIII :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm cool for almost any day, so... I'm pretty much open from Friday through Sunday.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Sorry. I'll be in Florida for the MMHIII :ss


Wish I could make it as I planned but its just not in the cards for me this year!!


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Im in as long as im not workin late!


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

i cna't do Fridays. But have a great time!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Not sure Feb 9th is going to work for me, I was able to get extra hours for over night shifts at the office, and the money is needed atm..


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Lets set the date for feb 23rd during the day?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

So... let's set a date. TMoneY needs to herf!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> So... let's set a date. TMoneY needs to herf!


What happened the ladies thru you out of Starbucks

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> What happened the ladies thru you out of Starbucks
> 
> Alarmguy1


They welcome me with open arms... I got tired of it, and need some damned nicotine!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Saturdays will be hard since i now work from home on the weekend.

I would be happy to meet anyone at B Rex on a Friday after work one night!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Saturdays will be hard since i now work from home on the weekend.
> 
> I would be happy to meet anyone at B Rex on a Friday after work one night!!


Fridays are good for me!


----------

